#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Масло черного тмина.

## Пема Дролкар

Vergin black seeds cumin oil cold pressure. 

Описывают его потрясающие свойства, нисколько не сомневаюсь в этом веками проверенном продукте долголетия и здоровья, в поиске есть много отзывов и рассказов об этой панацее от всех болезней, кроме смерти, единственное, как попробовать идеальный продукт, есть ли такой, чтобы его сравнить потом с остальными. Понятно, что чудеса бывают крайне редко и причины болезней создаются долго, излечение это личный вопрос, можно скорее облегчить некоторые нарушения, но все признают очень полезные свойства этого масла. Мне сведенья о нем кажутся разумными. Понятно, что надо его грамотно принимать. Но первое, что важно, качество исходного продукта.

Поскольку это масло довольно дорогое, у меня сложилось из сети предположение, что его подделывают кому не лень и разбавляют. Полагаю, идеально наблюдать процесс холодного отжима качественного тмина прямо на фабрике и пробовать там, при доверии к хозяину, но такой возможности нет. В Египте в каждом магазине оно было своего вкуса, даже у гарантированных людей. Хотя у меня было четкое ощущение, что оно очень хорошее, но, наверно, семена тмина бывают тоже разные :Smilie:  Раз пробовала явно разбавленное другим маслом. И горячий отжим тоже чувствуется. отдает гарью, чернее и неполезнее, поскольку эфирные масла теряют свойства.

Хорошо разбираюсь в оливковом масле, если оно свежего отжима и в Тоскане, например, оно существенно отличается от старого масла или от смешанного из других масел, иностранные оливы тоже другие, то, что продается в России, часто суррогат. Мыслю по аналогии :Smilie: 

Наверно, идеальный продукт можно сделать в правильном климате, на собственной маленькой плантации качественного черного тмина, правильно собранного, лично его отжав для себя и других. Если начитаться Парфюмера Зюскинда. Но это фантазия :Smilie: 

Кто нибудь знает об этом? Какие достойные поставщики есть в интернете? Из каких стран оно лучше? Производят ли его качественное в средней полосе России? Средние цены? Кто им пользуется, каков эффект?

----------


## Нико

> Vergin black seeds cumin oil cold pressure. 
> 
> Описывают его потрясающие свойства, нисколько не сомневаюсь, в поиске есть много отзывов и рассказов об этой панацее от всех болезней, кроме смерти, единственное, как попробовать идеальный продукт, есть ли такой, чтобы его сравнить потом с остальными. Поскольку это масло довольно дорогое, у меня сложилось из сети предположение, что его подделывают кому не лень и разбавляют. Полагаю, идеально наблюдать процесс холодного отжима качественного тмина прямо на фабрике и пробовать там, при доверии к хозяину, но такой возможности нет. В Египте в каждом магазине оно было своего вкуса, даже у гарантированных людей.
> 
> Кто нибудь знает об этом? Какие достойные поставщики есть в интернете? Средние цены? Кто им пользуется, каков эффект?


Гурманство неизлечимо. Вам не хватает кунжутного или соевого нерафинированного? Оливковое и подсолнечное тоже ничего ведь. А сливочное -- вообще прелесть.

----------

Aion (04.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

Многие пробовали это масло из моих знакомых пить для повышения иммунитета. Да и у меня до сих пор просроченная уже бутылка стоит "Масло королевское Хаббет Барака". Считается одним из лучших. Хотя я муслимским продуктам не доверяю.
Эффекта особо ни у кого не наблюдалось. Вкус очень противный. Подделок много, давно, когда истерия по поводу этого масла только началась, читала на форумах, что даже в мечетях продают подделки.

Мне вот льняное масло очень нравится. У него видимый эффект при употреблении где-то через месяц. Достаточно посмотреть на хим. состав льняного масла и всех остальных - впечатляет. Льняное масло стоит копейки, и хранится очень недолго, что тоже в плюс.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Гурманство неизлечимо. Вам не хватает кунжутного или соевого нерафинированного? Оливковое и подсолнечное тоже ничего ведь. А сливочное -- вообще прелесть.


А ты почитай о нем, прежде чем наезжать. Тогда поймешь, что меня главным образом интересует, как людям помочь, если это действительно целебное средство. Может, оно тебе поможет? :Smilie: 

 Я не про вкус. Вкус у него как раз не очень вкусный, это не кулинарный продукт.

Я так понимаю, никто не пробовал?

Я о российской истерии только сейчас узнала, общалась с европейцами, у них редко кто знает, но кто знает, пользуется по многу лет. Ссылку не могу на этом компе перенести. введите в поиск название темы и поищите научный сайт, там все написано, если интересно.

----------


## Эделизи

> Я так понимаю, никто не пробовал?
> 
> .


Пема, выше постом написала что пробовала я и мои знакомые. Ноль эффекта. У меня от него еще и изжога страшная началась.

----------


## Аньезка

А какие видимые эффекты от льняного масла?

----------


## Эделизи

> А какие видимые эффекты от льняного масла?


Видимые: кожа и волосы.  Нервы успокаиваются. Для сердца очень полезно. Кстати, льняное самое полезное для вегетарианцев - оно как рыбий жир по содержанию омега-3 и омега -6.

----------

Kit (05.02.2014), Алик (05.02.2014), Аньезка (05.02.2014), Нико (05.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Vergin black seeds cumin oil cold pressure.


Кумин -- это же не тмин, это зира.

----------

Aion (05.02.2014), Alex (05.02.2014), Ersh (06.02.2014), Алик (06.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (05.02.2014)

----------


## Тензин Таши

Интересные факты

11 апреля 2011 года Роспотребнадзор России внёс дополнения в СанПиН «Гигиенические требования безопасности и пищевой ценности пищевых продуктов» (вступили в силу 1 июня 2011 года), включив семена растений буниум персидский (чёрный кумин) в список растений, содержащих сильнодействующие, наркотические или ядовитые вещества и запрещённых для применения при изготовлении БАДов[2].

----------

Алик (05.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (05.02.2014), Эделизи (05.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Кумин -- это же не тмин, это зира.


В Египте его называют по русски "тмин" Я пользуюсь английским вариантом названия и на семена, на вкус и цвет ориентируюсь. В русской сети его тоже так называют.

Надо по латыни узнать название растения. "Зира" не знаю, что такое.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Льняное масло полезно, да и очень просто его купить хорошее.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Интересные факты
> 
> 11 апреля 2011 года Роспотребнадзор России внёс дополнения в СанПиН «Гигиенические требования безопасности и пищевой ценности пищевых продуктов» (вступили в силу 1 июня 2011 года), включив семена растений буниум персидский (чёрный кумин) в список растений, содержащих сильнодействующие, наркотические или ядовитые вещества и запрещённых для применения при изготовлении БАДов[2].


Интересно, что вся Германия их употребляет даже в хлеб(если мы об одном и том же растении говорим) На вид это черные, как уголь, мелкие семена. Размер пара мм на 1 мм, овальные, толстенькие. 

Короче, в Вики это Nigella sativa.

Весь восток, значит, тысячами лет себя лечит, а Роспотребнадзор запрещает. Причем, в сети все можно купить. Но, понятно, надо дозы знать и применение, в больших количествах опасно.

Причем, покопавшись в сети, выяснила, что много проблем с переводом, и что зира, индийский тмин и кумин это не одна и та же специя.

----------


## Буль

> В Египте его называют по русски "тмин"


В Египте и натуральную выжимку масла из часов английских путешественников называют "эдавайпакупаймаслофараоныдревнеенатуральноезачемтыбелыйденьгыпанесешьабдуллепирмидаверблюд"




> Я пользуюсь английским вариантом названия и на семена, на вкус и цвет ориентируюсь.


Чтобы на вкус и цвет тмин от зиры не отличить -- нужно пользоваться английским вариантом названия, не иначе...



Сверху -- тмин, эстонский, культурный. Снизу -- зира (кумин), узбекская, культурная. Сзади -- моя ладошка  :Wink: 





> В русской сети его тоже так называют.


Очевидно вы выбрали не ту русскую сеть... 




> Надо по латыни узнать название растения. "Зира" не знаю, что такое.


Cumīnum cymīnum, чё там долго узнавать-то?

----------


## Буль

> Причем, покопавшись в сети, выяснила, что много проблем с переводом, и что зира, индийский тмин и кумин это не одна и та же специя.


Поясню, что "зира, индийский тмин и кумин" как раз одна и та же специя. А вот тмин обыкновенный -- другая. И весьма отличающаяся.

----------

Alex (06.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2014), Эделизи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

> В Египте его называют по русски "тмин"


Египетские торговцы, как справедливо заметил уважаемый Бао, назовут что угодно как угодно, лишь бы продать, особенно, если туристы сами не очень хорошо себе представляют, что им надо.
На самом же деле по-арабски зира называется "кам*у*н", а тмин — "караw*и*ййе".

----------

Алик (06.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Поясню, что "зира, индийский тмин и кумин" как раз одна и та же специя. А вот тмин обыкновенный -- другая. И весьма отличающаяся.


Бао, но не те семена у Вас на ладошке. Посмотрите, как выглядят черные семена Nugella sativa. А не cuminum cyminum.  Они ЧЕРНЫЕ, другой формы, уважаемый Бао :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Я четко понимаю, пожевав их, что масло именно из них. :Smilie:  Так что никто мне ничего не впаривает, тогда это ни зира и не тмин необыкновенный и не тмин обыкновенный(про которые меня можно не учить), а что то еще.

Хорошо хоть латинское название есть. Оно четко определяет растение, как бы его ни переводили. Вики откройте по этому названию на английском, там есть буквально все варианты названий всех стран для этого растения.

Я уже немного разобралась с цветом и вкусом масла. Вопрос стоит не только в холодном или горячем отжиме, горячий явно чувствуется гарью, а в отшелущивании семян до отжима. Если отшелущены, масло менее резкое и менее коричневатое. И более приятно пахнет, менее резкое на вкус.

А насчет качества, я ориентируюсь на нравственный образ человека :Smilie:  Поверьте, что такие есть даже среди торговцев египтян. И они, соответственно себя ведут собеседнику. Ну, и другие критерии есть.

----------


## Alex

Если черный тмин - то по-арабски он как раз называется الكمون الأسود, то есть (дословно) "чёрная зира"  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (03.02.2016), Джнянаваджра (06.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Бао, но не те семена у Вас на ладошке. Посмотрите, как выглядят черные семена Nugella sativa. А не cuminum cyminum.  Они ЧЕРНЫЕ, другой формы, уважаемый Бао Я четко понимаю, пожевав их, что масло именно из них. Так что никто мне ничего не впаривает, тогда это ни зира и не тмин необыкновенный и не тмин обыкновенный(про которые меня можно не учить), а что то еще.


Nugella sativa -- это калинджи, а не тмин и не кумин. И масло калинджи никак не может называться Vergin black seeds cumin oil cold pressure. Уж не знаю кто под таким названием его вам не впаривал.

----------


## Буль

> Если черный тмин - то по-арабски он как раз называется الكمون الأسود, то есть (дословно) "чёрная зира"


Это просто сорт зиры такой, ближе к дикому. Он более пахучий но менее урожайный.

----------

Alex (06.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Все, я окончательно запутался.

----------


## Буль

> Я уже немного разобралась с цветом и вкусом масла. Вопрос стоит не только в холодном или горячем отжиме, горячий явно чувствуется гарью, а в отшелущивании семян до отжима. Если отшелущены, масло менее резкое и менее коричневатое. И более приятно пахнет, менее резкое на вкус.
> 
> А насчет качества, я ориентируюсь на нравственный образ человека Поверьте, что такие есть даже среди торговцев египтян. И они, соответственно себя ведут собеседнику. Ну, и другие критерии есть.


Я очень сомневаюсь что масло калинджи можно отжать холодным способом, это же не оливки. Но положимся на нравственный образ египетских торговцев...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Эделизи

> Все, я окончательно запутался.







> Калинджи, или чернушка посевная, сейдана, седана, нигелла, *чёрный тмин*, римский кориандр (лат. Nigella sativa) — однолетнее травянистое растение семейства Лютиковые (Ranunculaceae). Культивируется по всему свету как специя.

----------

Alex (06.02.2014), Алик (06.02.2014), Аурум (06.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (06.02.2014)

----------


## Alex

Вот в арабской википедии основное название статьи про калинджи - حبة البركة (как на этой этикетке), а потом перечисляются другие названия, в том числе الكمون الأسود (черная зира). Ну, я так понимаю, это неправильное укоренившееся название, вроде как "черный тмин".

----------

Буль (06.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (06.02.2014), Эделизи (06.02.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Вот в арабской википедии основное название статьи про калинджи - حبة البركة (как на этой этикетке), а потом перечисляются другие названия, в том числе الكمون الأسود (черная зира). Ну, я так понимаю, это неправильное укоренившееся название, вроде как "черный тмин".


Наверное... Примерно как "апельсин"  :Wink:

----------

Alex (07.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> ----


А Вы не могли бы это масло на белую пластмассовую ложечку налить? Чтоб цвет видно было, а то бутылка затемнённая.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я очень сомневаюсь что масло калинджи можно отжать холодным способом, это же не оливки. Но положимся на нравственный образ египетских торговцев...


Можно, семена подсолнуха и льна же отжимают :Smilie: , эти семена вполне себе маслянистые. Разве подсолнух горячим способом отжимают? 

Бао, а Вы "Парфюмер" Зюскинда(не фильм по нему) читали?  Если нет, почитайте, получите истинное наслаждение. Не преступлениями, а миром запахов и способами добывания ароматов и масел.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Nugella sativa -- это калинджи, а не тмин и не кумин. И масло калинджи никак не может называться Vergin black seeds cumin oil cold pressure. Уж не знаю кто под таким названием его вам не впаривал.


Вся Англия впаривается под таким названием сама себе, поскольку для фармацевтики Европа контролирует поставки и отжим, и уже только смотрим на латинское ботаническое название. Англичане и немцы очень давно этим маслом пользуются, как по английски "калинджи" будет, знаете? :Smilie: 

У меня тетя была фармацевт и химик, и она всегда говорила, что многие растения народными именами зовут, поэтому только ботаническая латынь помогает определить. что имеется ввиду.

Меня интересует уже под любым названием конкретно этот продукт. Я уже поняла, что названий много и всяк настаивает на своей версии. По немецки эти семена называются Swartz kümmel(Поправьте написание). 

Короче, я поняла только одно, что по вкусу масло сделано именно из этих черных семян, что это именно то самое целебное масло, о котором говорил Авиценна, поскольку дружу с культурными египтянами из Каира, и что его можно попробовать в первую очередь на себе. :Smilie:

----------

Вадим Асадулин (15.07.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Короче, я поняла только одно, что по вкусу масло сделано именно из этих черных семян, что это именно то самое целебное масло, о котором говорил Авиценна, поскольку дружу с культурными египтянами из Каира, и что его можно попробовать в первую очередь на себе.


Могу сказать только то, что слышал что-то о масле калинджи в связи с Аюр-ведой.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, а Вы "Парфюмер" Зюскинда(не фильм по нему) читали?  Если нет, почитайте, получите истинное наслаждение. Не преступлениями, а миром запахов и способами добывания ароматов и масел.


Нет, не читал и фильм не смотрел. Я вообще не очень люблю переводную художественную литературу. Кстати, а вы знаете что из всех пяти чувств только информация о запахах поступает в мозг непосредственно, минуя стадии прогнозирования и интерпретации?

----------


## Эделизи

> А Вы не могли бы это масло на белую пластмассовую ложечку налить? Чтоб цвет видно было, а то бутылка затемнённая.


У меня было вот такое масло 
"Королевское масло Хаббет-Барака" называется.
Сфотать не смогу, сегодня к помойке вынесла  :Smilie:  Тема навеяла. 
Оно темно-коричневое на цвет, очень густое и маслянистое. Резкий запах, немножко химический. Привезено из Египта, с завода. Бутылка полностью запакована была, все реквизиты производителя и т.д. Под закручивающейся крышечкой еще одна маленькая пластиковая накладная крышечка. По вкусу: если вы в детстве жевали гудрон, что-то похожее )))

----------

Буль (06.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (07.02.2014)

----------


## Neroli

> Кстати, а вы знаете что из всех пяти чувств только информация о запахах поступает в мозг непосредственно, минуя стадии прогнозирования и интерпретации?


Как это "непосредственно"? А если нос заложен?

----------


## Буль

> Как это "непосредственно"? А если нос заложен?


Это означает то, что информация не поступает к органу чувств. Примерно так же, как при закрытых глазах или слепоте человеку не поступает видеокартинка  :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, не читал и фильм не смотрел. Я вообще не очень люблю переводную художественную литературу. Кстати, а вы знаете что из всех пяти чувств только информация о запахах поступает в мозг непосредственно, минуя стадии прогнозирования и интерпретации?


А Вы почитайте. если хоть немного мне доверяете, переводной Зюскинд вполне годится. :Smilie:  Правда, и потом мне в личку напишите. Начните, не понравится, бросите :Smilie:  Получите настоящее эстетическое удовольствие, и там как раз про непосредственное поступление в мозг. только очень гениального носа. А вообще российская школа перевода очень приличная, у нас переводчики в свое время лучше авторов самих книги их делали.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> У меня было вот такое масло 
> "Королевское масло Хаббет-Барака" называется.
> Сфотать не смогу, сегодня к помойке вынесла  Тема навеяла. 
> Оно темно-коричневое на цвет, очень густое и маслянистое. Резкий запах, немножко химический. Привезено из Египта, с завода. Бутылка полностью запакована была, все реквизиты производителя и т.д. Под закручивающейся крышечкой еще одна маленькая пластиковая накладная крышечка. По вкусу: если вы в детстве жевали гудрон, что-то похожее )))


Гудрон не жевала, но у Вас не совсем "правильное" масло, возможно :Smilie:  Потому и никакого эффекта, наверное. Правильное отдает медом даже, а не гудроном, Запах и вкус очень сильный, но когда принимаешь, ощущение, что ты, как отравившаяся собака, наконец нашла лечебную траву. И оно должно быть не темно коричневое, а если гудрон, горячий отжим, значит. В последней фотке бутылки( это не Ваша, я так понимаю, она поллитровая на вид), цвет похож.

Короче, у меня три типа, очень вкусные, хотя на любителя. Потом расскажу про эффект.

у меня постоянно какие то хорошие средства рядом. Мама вступила в распространение китайских противо воспалительных пластырей, так я их на болезненные точки уже много лет наклеиваю, отлично помогают. Пахнут тибетскими ринченами :Smilie:

----------

Эделизи (07.02.2014)

----------


## Liza Lyolina

> Кто нибудь знает об этом? Какие достойные поставщики есть в интернете? Из каких стран оно лучше? Производят ли его качественное в средней полосе России? Средние цены? Кто им пользуется, каков эффект?


У нас есть такое масло, сделано в Индии. Насчет качества не знаю, сами не пробовали, отзывов не было, можешь попробовать маленькую бутылочку.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (09.02.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> Короче, у меня три типа, очень вкусные, хотя на любителя. Потом расскажу про эффект.


Пема, хочу услышать про эффект.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Что выдумывать? На этикетке, как положено в ботанической номенклатуре, написано на латинском языке - Nigella sativa.
Всё остальное игра ума или домыслы, как про иммунитет (фольклорное псевдомедицинское понятие). 
Materia medica Традиционной Медицины.http://www.fiar.us/tibet-table.html
Мой перевод с английского. Nigella sativa, Linn.; N. Indica. Ranunculaceae. Англ.: Small fennel/black cumin, black caraway Nutmeg-Flower, Roman coriander. Содержит алкалоид nigelline. В Тибетской медицине применяется в составе многокомпонентных смесей. В Аюрведе используются семена как приправа в составе карри; в сложных прописях для лечения икоты и как слабительное; горечь при нарушениях пищеварения, потере аппетита; диарее, водянке, лихорадках, рвоте; при укусах скорпиона и гельминтозах. По данным Grieve, применяется как стимулятор, ветрогонное, потогонное, стимулирующее менструации и образование молока; усиливает действие слабительных и тонизирующих лекарств; при хранении в белье отпугивает насекомых. Используется во французской кухне. 
Научные исследования масла, всего 138 ссылок.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?...lla+sativa+oil
Можно сделать для общей пользы, неплохой научный обзор, могу помочь с редактированием переводов.

----------

Эделизи (15.07.2014)

----------


## Olle

Не много не по теме:
О пользе растительных масел известно многим. 
Но далеко не все знают об уникальных свойствах 12-и самых полезных масел.

КУНЖУТНОЕ МАСЛО

 Лёгкое по консистенции и сладковатое на вкус кунжутное масло богато витаминами, цинком и особенно - кальцием. 
Поэтому его успешно используют для профилактики остеопороза и сердечно-сосудистых заболеваний. 
Кунжутное масло, известное еще как «Сезамовое», было очень популярно еще в далекой древности и всегда ценилось своими целебными, гастрономическими и косметическими свойствами. 
В канонах врачебной науки» Абу-Али-Ибн Сино (Авиценна) приводит около сотни рецептов основанных на кунжутном масле. 
Также широко оно использовалось и используется до сих пор древнеиндийским учением «Аюрведа», 
пользующееся уважением современной медицины, 
в которой, так или иначе, применяют методы и рецептуру этого древнего учения. 
Наконец всем известно о широком применении этого масла в народной медицине.

Кунжутное масло – это ценный пищевой и превосходный лечебный продукт:
- действенно при различных легочных заболеваниях, одышке, астме, сухом кашле;
- рекомендуется больным сахарным диабетом;
- повышает число тромбоцитов и улучшает свертываемость крови;
- при ожирении способствует похудению и укрепляет тело;
- при лечении повышенной кислотности желудочного сока;
- препятствует образованию тромбов, открывает закупорки;
- помогает при желудочно-кишечных коликах, нефрите и пиелонефрите, почечнокаменной болезни;
- используется при малокровии, внутренних кровотечениях, гиперфункции щитовидной железы;
- применяется как глистогонное средство.

ЛЬНЯНОЕ МАСЛО

 Это растительное масло считается женским, так как помогает выработке собственного эстрогена. 
Оно является также сильным антиоксидантом.
Льняное масло было известно своими полезными свойствами еще в Древней Руси. 
Его употребляли внутрь и использовали также в качестве наружного средства для ухода за кожей и волосами.
Оно обязательно должно быть присутствовать в рационе беременных женщин: 
льняное масло содержит самое большое количество ненасыщенных жирных кислот Омега-3 (чем в всем известном рыбьем жире), необходимых для правильного развития головного мозга ребёнка. 
Достоверно известно также, что употребление льняного масла в пищу снижает риск инсульта на 40%.
Льняное масло содержит также большое количество витамина Е, который является витамином молодости и долголетия, 
а также витамин F, который предупреждает отложения «плохого» холестерина в артериях, 
отвечает за хорошее состояние волос и кожи. 
Витамин F способствует снижению веса, за счет сжигания насыщенных жиров. Витамин F в льняном масле легко взаимодействует в содружестве с витамином Е.
Льняное масло содержит и такие необходимые нашему организму витамины, как витамин А, который, омолаживает клетки нашей кожи, делая ее более ровной, гладкой и бархатистой, 
и способствует росту волос, 
а также витамины группы В, которые благотворно влияют на рост ногтей, здоровье кожи и равновесие нервной системы.
Если принимать по утрам натощак столовую ложку льняного масла, то ваши волосы станут более пышными и блестящими, а цвет кожи будет более ровным.
Можно делать также и маски для волос из льняного масла. 
Для этого согретое на водяной бане масло нанести на сухие волосы, закрыть пленкой и подогретым полотенцем, оставить часа на три, затем смыть обычным способом. 
Такая маска делает пересушенные волосы менее ломкими, способствует росту и блеску волос.
При употреблении в пищу льняного масла надо учитывать, что этот продукт надо употреблять без тепловой обработки, 
так как при воздействии высоких температур оно портится: появляется неприятный запах и темный цвет. 
Поэтому лучше всего заправлять льняным маслом салаты или употреблять его в чистом виде.
Покупая льняное масло, не забывайте, что хранить его нужно в холодильнике, в темной бутылке, и срок его хранения ограничен.

ГОРЧИЧНОЕ МАСЛО.

Горчичное масло несколько веков назад можно было вкусить только при царском дворе, в те времена оно называлось «императорским деликатесом». 
В горчичном масле есть абсолютно все жирорастворимые витамины, оно обладает специфическим ароматом и пикантным вкусом, прекрасно подходит для заправки салатов, подчеркивает вкус овощей. 
К тому же салаты с такой заправкой дольше сохраняют свежесть. 
Любая выпечка, в составе которой присутствует этот продукт, получается пышной и долго не черствеет.
По своим диетическим и гастрономическим свойствам оно значительно превосходит популярное у нас подсолнечное: только одного витамина D "императорский деликатес" содержит в полтора раза больше. 
Вообще в горчичном масле есть абсолютно все жирорастворимые витамины. 
В нем много витамина А, способствующего росту организма и повышающего иммунитет, витаминов К и Р, которые улучшают прочность и эластичность капилляров, общеукрепляющего вещества каротина. 
Кроме того, в горчичном масле содержится витамин В6, играющий важнейшую роль в азотистом обмене и процессах синтеза и распада аминокислот в организме.
Многие диетологи-натуропаты считают "императорский деликатес" готовым лекарством. 
Благодаря антисептическим и бактерицидным свойствам это растительное масло прекрасно подходит для лечения желудочно-кишечных, сердечно-сосудистых и простудных заболеваний. 
Некоторые медики рекомендуют своим пациентам в качестве профилактического средства выпивать каждое утро натощак столовую ложку горчичного масла.

КУКУРУЗНОЕ МАСЛО.

Основными факторами, определяющими диетические свойства кукурузного масла, следует считать высокое содержание в нем ненасыщенных жирных кислот (витамина F) и витамина E.
Большое количество витамина E в кукурузном масле способствует укреплению иммунной системы человека. 
Этот витамин называют ещё «витамином молодости», поскольку он является антиоксидантом и замедляет процессы старения в организме, 
влияет на обменные процессы, на уровень холестерина в крови, 
улучшает функционирование печени, кишечника, желчного пузыря. Витамин E в кукурузном масле незаменим при лечении «женских» и нервных болезней.
Ненасыщенные жирные кислоты, содержащиеся в кукурузном масле, повышают сопротивляемость организма к инфекционным заболеваниям и благоприятствуют выведению из организма избытка холестерина.
Нерафинированное кукурузное масло издавна применялось а народной медицине для лечения мигрени, насморка и астмы.

ОЛИВКОВОЕ МАСЛО.

Великий Гомер называл оливковое масло "жидким золотом". 
Использовали оливковое масло еще со времен Древнего Египта. 
Олива была символом мира и чистоты, всегда ценилась за многочисленные полезные свойства для здоровья.
Оливковое масло считается самым полезным из всех растительных масел. 
Оно нормализует давление, улучшает работу сердца и органов пищеварения. 
Есть данные, что при регулярном употреблении оливкового масла в несколько раз снижается риск возникновения рака молочной железы. 
При наружном применении оно обладает дезинфицирующими и омолаживающими свойствами.
Самым лучшим может считаться оливковое масло экстракласса (на его этикетке указано итал. Olio d'oliva l'extravergine или англ. extra virgin olive oil). 
В этом оливковом масле кислотность обычно не превышает 1%, и считается, что чем ниже кислотность масла, тем выше его качество. 
Ещё более ценным считается оливковое масло «холодного отжима» (англ. first cold press), хотя это понятие достаточно условно — масло в той или иной степени нагревается и при «холодном прессовании».
Вкусовые качества оливкового масла ухудшаются со временем, поэтому рекомендуется употреблять весь запас продукта в течение года.
Оливковое масло рекомендуют хранить в сухом, прохладном 
(но не холодном), тёмном месте, далеко от различных запахов кухни, поскольку оно их легко впитывает.

ТЫКВЕННОЕ МАСЛО.

Масло содержит большое количество биологически активных веществ: фосфолипиды, витамины В1, В2, С, Р, флавоноиды, ненасыщенные и полиненасыщенные жирные кислоты – линоленовую, олеиновую, линолевую, пальметиновую, стеариновую. 
Имеет просто потрясающий запах, консистенция чуть более плотная чем обычно.
Фармакологические и клинические исследования ученых выявили следующие действия тыквенного масла:
- нормализует деятельность предстательной железы и предупреждает развитие аденомы;
- повышает потенцию;
- полезно при атеросклерозе и ишемической болезни сердца;
- предотвращает образование камней в желчном пузыре;
- защищает печень и улучшает работу желудочно-кишечного тракта;
- снижает уровень холестерина в крови;
- оказывает противовоспалительное действие;
- обладает противоязвенным и антисептическим действием;
- защищает от солнечных ожогов, ускоряет регенерацию тканей;
- стимулирует иммунитет организма;
- оказывает противогрибковое, противопаразитарное и антигельминтное действие;
- улучшает состояние кожи;
- способствует восстановлению и ускорению роста волос и ногтей.

За целебные свойства тыквенное масло в народе называют "Аптека в миниатюре".
Тыквенное масло используют чаще всего в качестве заправки для салатов. 
Нагревать же его не рекомендуется: в этом случае оно теряет значительную часть своих полезных свойств. 
Хранить тыквенное масло следует в плотно закупоренной бутылке в тёмном прохладном месте.

КЕДРОВОЕ МАСЛО.

Масло из сибирского кедра – натуральный продукт, представляющий собой природный концентрат витамина Е, 
и содержит большое количество полиненасыщенных кислот, которые не синтезируются в организме, а могут поступать только с пищей.
Из народной медицины известно, что кедровое масло:
- обладает общеукрепляющим действием
- способствует устранению синдрома хронической усталости
- повышает умственные и физические возможности организма человека
- восстанавливает силы организма
- повышает потенцию у мужчин

 Масло Сибирского Кедра в старину называли средством от 100 болезней. 
Его целебные свойства признаёт не только народная, но и официальная медицина. 
Результаты проведённых испытаний, говорят о высокой эффективности кедрового масла в комплексной терапии при лечении следующих заболеваний:
1. панкреатит, холестицит;
2. варикозное расширение вен, трофические язвы;
3. язвенная болезнь двенадцатиперстной кишки и желудка;
4. поверхностный гастрит;
5. предотвращает облысение, ломкость волос, ногтей;
6. улучшает состав крови, способствует повышению гемоглобина;
7. регулирует липидный обмен, т.е. снижает уровень холестерина в крови
8. эффективно при различных кожных заболеваниях, ожогах и обморожениях.

Кедровое масло всегда считалось деликатесом. 
Оно легко усваивается организмом, обладает высокими питательными и целебными свойствами, необычно богато витаминами и микроэлементами. 
Масло кедрового ореха содержит широкий набор полезных для организма человека веществ: полиненасыщенных жирных кислот, белков, витаминов А, В, Е,D, F, 14 аминокислот, 19 микроэлементов.
Кедровое масло рекомендуется добавлять в салаты для придания изысканного вкуса.
Использование Масла Сибирского Кедра для массажа в бане или сауне дает эффект омоложения кожи, 
делает ее упругой и эластичной, 
а так же обеспечивает профилактику кожных заболеваний.

АРАХИСОВОЕ МАСЛО.

Арахисовое масло широко используется для жарки, фритюра, заправки салатов, для приготовления соусов, 
для всевозможных видов холодных блюд, в блюдах из теста, в азиатской кухне.
Арахисовое масло широко применяется в медицине:
- при лечении гнойных и плохо заживляемых ран ему нет равных;
- повышает потенцию и либидо;
- улучшает память, внимание и слух;
- снижает уровень холестерина в крови;
- оказывает целебное действие при заболеваниях сердечно-сосудистой системы и нарушениях кроветворных функций;
- нормализует работу почек и желчного пузыря, одно из самых лучших желчегонных средств;
- препятствует образованию тромбов;
- оказывает успокаивающее действие на нервную систему;
- рекомендуется людям, страдающим избыточным весом, желудочно-кишечными проблемами, болезнями печени и почек.
Арахисовое масло абсолютно лишено холестерина.

МАСЛО ГРЕЦКОГО ОРЕХА.

Масло грецкого ореха - это высокопитательный продукт с ценными вкусовыми качествами:
- это великолепный питательный продукт в период восстановления после перенесенных болезней и операций;
- способствует заживлению ран, трещин, длительно незаживающих язв;
- эффективно при лечении псориаза, экземы, фурункулеза, варикозного расширения вен;
- прекрасное средство для похудения и омолаживания организма;
- понижает выработку холестерина, укрепляет сосудистую стенку;
- снижает риск кардиологических заболеваний;
- способствует выводу радионуклидов из организма;
- рекордное содержание витамина Е - сильно тонизирует и повышает защиту организма;
- прекрасное средство для похудения.

ОБЛЕПИХОВОЕ МАСЛО.

Является уникальным целебным маслом, известным в глубокой древности.
Облепиховое #масло обрело свою славу благодаря необыкновенной целебности. 
Уникальные свойства этого масла широко используются, как в народной, так и традиционной медицине для лечения и профилактики целого ряда заболеваний.
Это масло обладает натуральным вкусом и ароматом. 
Для профилактики его рекомендуется добавлять в #салаты в сочетании с другими любыми растительными маслами. 
Также масло облепихи можно использовать для приготовления любых блюд, придавая им необыкновенный вкус и увеличивая их пищевую ценность.
Мало облепихи – это продукт с высоким содержанием каротиноидов, витаминов: E, F, A, K, D и биологически активных веществ. Используется как источник бета-каротина.
Масло облепихи прекрасно показало себя при лечении:

- воспалений слизистых пищеварительного тракта (применяется в комплексной терапии язвенной болезни желудка и двенадцатиперстной кишки)
- гинекологических заболеваний: эрозии шейки матки, кольпитов, вагинитов, эндоцервицитов.
- ожогов, лучевых и язвенных поражений кожи, пролежней, язвы желудка, лучевого рака пищевода.
- хронических заболеваний верхних дыхательных путей: фарингитов, ларингитов, гайморитов.
- язвах роговицы глаза.
- патологических процессов прямой кишки.
- воспалительных заболеваниях десен и парадонтоза.
- атеросклероза.
- чешуйчатого и отрубевидного лишая и нейродермитов.
- для быстрого заживления ран, ссадин и других поражений кожи. При этом, характерной особенностью облепихового масла
 является высокое качество заживления - отсутствие на месте поражения каких-либо рубцов и шрамов.
- для восстановления кожного покрова после солнечных и радиационных ожогов, ускорения формирования тканей.
- против морщин, при веснушках и пигментных пятнах, при угревой сыпи, дерматитах и кожных трещинах.
- улучшает зрение.
- предупреждает образование тромбов.

КОНОПЛЯНОЕ МАСЛО.

Издревне конопляное семя использовалось в качестве питательной и полезной пищи (в славянской традиции - конопляные лепёшки). Также древние славянские народы изготавливали и употребляли в пищу вкусное и очень популярное в те времена конопляное масло, 
которое обладает множеством, почти забытых сегодня, очень полезных свойств. 
Это масло является превосходной альтернативой оливковому, ореховому и сливочному маслу.

Употребляется оно как высококачественное масло для заправки салатов и других холодных овощных блюд, 
с успехом используется при обжаривании на гриле, при жарке на сковороде, в маринадах и соусах. 
По химическому составу конопляное масло ближе других к льняному маслу, но в отличие от него, это вкусное масло имеет тонкий ореховый пикантный привкус. 
Конопляное масло, наряду с маслом льняным, зелёными листовыми овощами и рыбьим жиром является одним из немногих продуктов питания, 
содержащих необходимую нашему организму неактивную форму полиненасыщенной жирной кислоты - ОМЕГА-3.
https://www.facebook.com/luchedar/ph...type=1&fref=nf

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.07.2014), Эделизи (18.07.2014), Юань Дин (16.07.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

А ссылку можно на бесценный источник знаний?

----------


## Olle

> А ссылку можно на бесценный источник знаний?


Прямо перед рисунком, синенького цвета. 
Повтор: 
https://www.facebook.com/luchedar/ph...type=1&fref=nf
Там была еще вот эта: 
Источник: https://vk.com/ecomne

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Как и подозревал, источника бесценных знаний нет! Но когда идет речь о лечении "лучевого рака пищевода", диабета, без указания типа; эрозии шейки матки, которую "лечат" только на территории бывшего СССР, вынужден вмешаться, как врач, чтоб прекратить обман.
Очень ценно, что арахисовое масло не содержит холестерина, правда, забыли сказать, что арахис - растение, в них холестерина не бывает.А я-то подумал, что арахис - ласкательно - кудрявый барашек без холестерина! Не буду утомлять читателя чтением этой чуши! 
Нужно отделить мух от котлет, как завещал Великий Кормчий: чушь от научной информации и Традиционных знаний! Что не напишешь, чтоб втюрить лохам!

----------

Буль (17.07.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, хочу услышать про эффект.


эффект на фоне общего хорошего здоровья, профилактики заболеваний и здорового образа жизни очень хороший :Smilie:  Только я еще не разобралась, насколько масло черного тмина участвует в совокупности всех условий :Smilie: 

Я вообще определяю полезность по собственным ощущениям = вкус, доверие и инфу. Вот, проживу сто лет, тогда напишу :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------

Эделизи (18.07.2014)

----------


## Эделизи

> эффект на фоне общего хорошего здоровья, профилактики заболеваний и здорового образа жизни очень хороший Только я еще не разобралась, насколько масло черного тмина участвует в совокупности всех условий
> 
> Я вообще определяю полезность по собственным ощущениям = вкус, доверие и инфу. Вот, проживу сто лет, тогда напишу


То есть эффект никакой.

----------

Буль (18.07.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> То есть эффект никакой.


Может, никакой, а, может, огромный :Smilie:  Это вряд ли можно точно установить. 

Может, это именно то условие, которое является важным во всей совокупности условий, и лично мне помогает?

Мне вкус очень нравится. Мы кушаем много чего, можно и это покушать, вай нот? Своя рука - владыка.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Может, никакой, а, может, огромный Это вряд ли можно точно установить.


Но, ученые стараются, только ни кто их трудов не читает! 



> Научные исследования масла, всего 138 ссылок.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/?...lla+sativa+oil
> Можно сделать для общей пользы, неплохой научный обзор, могу помочь с редактированием переводов.

----------

